
Fuck PayPal SDK, Developer Support and all their business - Alir3z4
https://alireza.gonevis.com/fuck-paypal-sdk-developer-support-and-all-their-business/
======
recursivedoubts
Is there a good email-to-email payment alternative to paypal?

Seems like there should be a million of them.

And an API that consists in its simplest form of:

[https://pay.it?from=foo%40bar.com&to=doh%40ray.com&amount=D1...](https://pay.it?from=foo%40bar.com&to=doh%40ray.com&amount=D10.00)

~~~
Alir3z4
Such thing would be very good, but again it's another extra account for
payment that buyers should have.

I find using debit/card payments much easier (I use virtual cards with very
limited fund in them for online payments) and things like Google/Apple/Samsung
Pay make things much easier to deal with.

~~~
recursivedoubts
Do you know your friends debit card number?

Email/phone is a much easier ID.

------
peter-m80
Sad and funny at the same time. I feel your pain.

~~~
Alir3z4
Thanks.

Well, it was a bug, a bug I couldn't simply control.

I take it as a positive outcome, at least I no longer need to deal with PayPal
at all.

